# May Voting Poll PART 2 of 2



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to vote! Choose all your favorite pics from our members entries
in this month's photo contest, "Golden Happy Tongues"
This is PART 2 of the Voting Poll. Please be sure to vote in both polls.

It's Multiple Choice so you can vote for every photo that you like.
First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.

This poll will close on Sunday, May 30th.
A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view,
in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.

We loved all the pis, they were great!

Some photos aren't eligible for the following reasons: previous contest winner in 2021,
extra photos shared or having less then 25 posts: diane0905, OscarsDad, JDandBigAm,
therealVVN, Sweet Gracie, lesa, James P Sullivan III, DearDarla, Sscattini and ComeBackShane.

19: pawsnpaca









20: roxygold









21: JDandBigAm









22: goldielynn









23: tikiandme









24: OscarsDad









25: princessmk 









26: windfair









27: 3goldens2keep


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This is PART 2 of the Voting Poll.
Please be sure to vote in both parts.
We have so many great entries (+20) that the voting has to be in 2 threads.
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Be sure you vote for ALL your favorite pics! (poll 1 - 16 members voted...poll 2 - 13 members voted)


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The votes are coming in. There are a couple more member votes in Poll 1 than Poll 2. Please be sure to vote in both!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ivyacres said:


> This is PART 2 of the Voting Poll.
> Please be sure to vote in both parts.
> We have so many great entries (+20) that the voting has to be in 2 threads.
> Good luck to everyone!


The voting ends Sunday!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Today is the last day to vote in both polls for the May Photo Contest winner.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congratulations to *windfair* for submitting the winning photo in May's Photo Contest!

Thanks to everyone who submitted a pic, we loved them all!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations windfair!

All the entries were really great, this was a fun theme!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Congrats windfair! I knew those puppy photos were gonna be stiff competition.....yours really was great!


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Congratulations 👏 windfair! Such a beautiful sweet picture!


----------

